# Disque dur G4 Tournesol



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

Salut, 
je vais bientôt changer le disque dur de mon iMac G4. Quelle est la différence entre un ddur IDE / ATA100 (comme celui-ci) et un ddur Serial ATA 1.5Gb/s (comme celui-là) ? Lequel dois-je choisir pour mon iMac à moi?
Et y a-t-il une grande différence entre un ddur à 8Mo cache (comme celui-ci) et un ddur à 16Mo cache (comme celui-là) ?
Merci !


----------



## Moumoune (25 Janvier 2005)

Salut,

Le bus ATA de ton iMac est à la norme ATA/133, donc tu peux d'ores et éjà oublier les disques durs à la norme Serial ATA. Ensuite, il faut savoir qu'une mémoire cache de 16 Mo accélérera grandement les transferts de petits fichiers (ceux modifiés en permanence par l'OS lors de modifications de paramètres, de la taille des fenêtres) par contre elle ne sera d'aucune utilité lors du transfert de très gros fichiers. Donc, un disque dur avec une mémoire cache de 16 Mo te donnera une meilleure réactivité du système en utilisation courante qu'un disque avec un cache à 8 Mo.
En résumé, pour ton iMac, prends un disque dur ATA/133 avec 16 Mo de RAM comme par exemple un Maxtor DiamondMax 10 en 250 ou 300 Go.

http://www.maxtor.com/portal/site/M...roducts/ATA Hard Drives/Desktop/DiamondMax 10

Amitiés.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

OK merci,
Mais vu la différence de prix, je crois que je vais me contenter d'un 8Mo (d'autant plus que je me suis très bien débrouillé jusqu'à maintenant avec 2Mo cache et 5200 rpm!)
Sinon, entre ce Maxtor et cet Hitachi, lequel est le plus silencieux ?


----------



## Eh (25 Janvier 2005)

Attention, j'ai voulu installer un DD de 250 Go dans un iMac G4/800, j'ai appris un peu tard que celui-ci ne pouvais gérer que des disques <130 Go ... donc re-démontage et re-installation de l'ancien DD de 120 Go !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

C'est toujours bon à savoir!
Merci beaucoup...


----------



## superdada (1 Février 2005)

J'ai remplacé le disque dur de mon iMac G4 800 Mhz (TFT 15").

J'ai installé un disque Maxtor 160 Go (8 Mo de cache - Modèle 6Y160P0) et mon iMac tourne depuis 24 h sans problème.

Je sens la différence avec le disque d'origine (Seagate 60 Go ST360020A). C'est clairement plus rapide !

Le Maxtor fait un peu + de bruit (il gratte) quand il est vraiment solicité mais c'est très supportable.

J'avais peur de la limite des 120 Go mais cela doit dépendre du disque employé.

J'espère que ce nouveau disque ne chauffe pas trop à l'intérieur de la demi-boule car j'ai testé ce disque en externe et il chauffait pas mal apres 2 heures de copie de données.

Si tous fonctionne à merveille dans les jours à venir, je vais redémonter l'iMac pour changer le graveur DVD cette fois-ci (Pionneer DVR-109).


----------



## libellule80 (1 Février 2005)

J'avais peur de la limite des 120 Go mais cela doit dépendre du disque employé.QUOTE a dit:
			
		

> C'est une bonne nouvelle qu'on peut dépasser les 120 Go. J'avais aussi des doutes sur ce dépassement quand j'ai changé le DD il y a plus d'un an.
> 
> Slts,
> Libellule


----------

